# F-250 max tire height



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

I did a search but i guess i'm not entering the correct terms! Any way, will a 315/70 fit a factory F-250 4x4 with minimal rubbing , i like that low down bull dog look and don't want to put a goofy looking lift kit on her!? Thanks


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

I have a friend with a 2008 f-250 4x4 with 35x12.50x20 (315/70 metric) toyo M/T's on the stock rim with no lift and they don't rub.


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

not sure about the size comparison. I ran some 33 12.50 16 and was told that was as big as I could go without a lift kit. truck is an 02 f250 4x4.


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

redfish bayrat said:


> not sure about the size comparison. I ran some 33 12.50 16 and was told that was as big as I could go without a lift kit. truck is an 02 f250 4x4.


the new '08's with the factory 20's come with 34x11.50 goodyear wranglers stock, and they still have plenty of fender room for bigger tires.
I have 315/70/17 stock on my cummins also and they dont rub.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

08 f-250 2-1/2 level lift with 37x 11.50 inch tires


----------



## nwappleby (Feb 17, 2010)

post some pictures of them.....


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

You can run 35"s on the stock 08+ F250's...


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Profish00 said:


> 08 f-250 2-1/2 level lift with 37x 11.50 inch tires


Could you post some pics? i bet that wheel well is stuffed with tire and that's what i'm after!

This is an '05 i am working on!


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Do you have front leaf springs or coil springs? Are you trying to run them on the stock wheels or aftermarket wheels?


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

bwguardian said:


> Do you have front leaf springs or coil springs? Are you trying to run them on the stock wheels or aftermarket wheels?


Stock wheels , i don't trust after market aluminum, coils!:cheers:


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

catchysumfishy said:


> Stock wheels , i don't trust after market aluminum, coils!:cheers:


16" or 17"? The stock 8 bullet hole wheels have alot of backspacing.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

bwguardian said:


> 16" or 17"? The stock 8 bullet hole wheels have alot of backspacing.


17", i was looking at some deep dish 10" wheels but i ran into hub bearing problems on my dodge with that negative off-set!


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

catchysumfishy said:


> 17", i was looking at some deep dish 10" wheels but i ran into hub bearing problems on my dodge with that negative off-set!


Those are probably the 8 bullet hole design...alot like the older 16" versions, except they have alot of back spacing.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

bwguardian said:


> Those are probably the 8 bullet hole design...alot like the older 16" versions, except they have alot of back spacing.


Factory slotted! Probably set the same though....


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Sorry guys, work got in the way:headknock


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

2.5 lift in front 2 inch in back made by Ready Lift ,37 x 12.50 x 20 Pro Comp Extreem ATS sorry bout that.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Profish00 said:


> Sorry guys, work got in the way:headknock


Excellent, that's the way they should look in my .02! not a bunch of air between the tire an fender well and it makes the truck look tough! Thanks for the pics!


----------



## nwappleby (Feb 17, 2010)

not to highjack the thread......but here is my dilemna...i want F250.....and i want some size/lift to it....but my work parking garage is 7 foot max............

does everyone run into this?


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

nwappleby said:


> not to highjack the thread......but here is my dilemna...i want F250.....and i want some size/lift to it....but my work parking garage is 7 foot max............
> 
> does everyone run into this?


LOL, ask my DEAR wife about it.....she tried to hide the scratch marks on my cab! :tongue:


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

catchysumfishy said:


> Excellent, that's the way they should look in my .02! not a bunch of air between the tire an fender well and it makes the truck look tough! Thanks for the pics![/QUOTE
> 
> How is the road noise with these particular tires, they are in my list also?


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

No noise, have about 3000 miles on them and plan to rotate every 5K

The cab is 7' 1" to the top. I don't do parking garages.



catchysumfishy said:


> catchysumfishy said:
> 
> 
> > Excellent, that's the way they should look in my .02! not a bunch of air between the tire an fender well and it makes the truck look tough! Thanks for the pics![/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## workorfish (Sep 5, 2007)

*Give her an A for effort*



catchysumfishy said:


> LOL, ask my DEAR wife about it.....she tried to hide the scratch marks on my cab! :tongue:


 Now that's funny right there!


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

profish......can you take a pic of your lift? interested to see how it looks up front! is it a spacer on top of the coil? or better yet....does it look something like this?


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

nwappleby said:


> not to highjack the thread......but here is my dilemna...i want F250.....and i want some size/lift to it....but my work parking garage is 7 foot max............
> 
> does everyone run into this?


I'm gunna have to put a differant type door in the home i
m purchasing to get my truck in the Garage...that's why i don't want to go over 2.5 inches of lift! I have to warn my wife every time she drives it Now!:biggrin: I absolutely know if i purchased another Dually she would Rip the fenders off on the first trip!


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

This is the kit

http://readylift.com/c-102-f250-super-duty-sst-hybrid-lift-kit-2005-2007-4wd-only-2520r.aspx


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Profish00 said:


> This is the kit
> 
> http://readylift.com/c-102-f250-super-duty-sst-hybrid-lift-kit-2005-2007-4wd-only-2520r.aspx


Thanks !:cheers:


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

catchysumfishy said:


> Thanks !:cheers:


Two men 5 hours to install, jacks and stands are a must.:brew:


----------



## Tops - a - Lot (Feb 7, 2005)

*F 250 w/4" lift*

Here's my 2008 F250 w 4" lift.It doesn't sit too high and wells are covered for the most part.Tires are 235/60r20's.Truck heigth is 7'6".


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Tops - a - Lot said:


> Here's my 2008 F250 w 4" lift.It doesn't sit too high and wells are covered for the most part.Tires are 235/60r20's.Truck heigth is 7'6".


Nice truck... but i can't /won't climb up and down anymore than i will be with my factory set up and 35" tires..plus i can still get it in my garage -after the new door is installed !


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

*Before And After*

Not much difference but here it is Before with 285's and After with 315's but it does fill the wells up and for reference, these tires are an actual 34-7/8th's " tall and at worst case scenario at the sharpest turn through a steep ditch there is still 1" of clearance from hitting/rubbing Anything! :cheers:


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

catchysumfishy said:


> Not much difference but here it is Before with 285's and After with 315's but it does fill the wells up and for reference, these tires are an actual 34-7/8th's " tall and at worst case scenario at the sharpest turn through a steep ditch there is still 1" of clearance from hitting/rubbing Anything! :cheers:


What happened to the "spinners" you had on it when you came to visit me?


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Hey ****,

You need to get a kit that you do not compress inside your coil springs. The kits that are compressed inside will permanantly disfigure your stock springs and will not allow you to ever remove the lift and go back to stock or to a different style lift (should you have any problems). These kits must be compressed inside the coil assembly and will alter the ride of the vehicle to where it rides stiffer than stock.

You need to find a kit that installs on top of the full coil spring assembly. These type of kits will keep your factory geometrics on the front end, allow removeable or upgrade in the future and keep the factory ride.

I don't know how Readylift does their Ford kits, so check that out. I do know that they make a good product and that kit is usually the one preferred when dealerships do an install on their new trucks on the lot. I bought a Truxxx and have had no problems 70K miles after install.

It is important that you do research on the specific lift that you choose to see if it is recommended that you get a front differential drop kit. This will drop your front differential and reduce the stress angles on your CV joints. Im not real familiar with the F250 suspension, so you may not need the differential drop kit if its a solid front axle, but its worth looking into and finding out.... They only run about 60 bucks and will save thousands in the long run.

If you have a place to do the install, its not that bad, just do it before its 300 degrees outside and the mosquitos try to carry you off..... Dont ask me how I know....

Let me know when you want to slap a kit on your Tundra and I can give you a WORLD of information.... Why? Because I am a genius like that.... thats what gets the ladiessssssss.....


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

State_Vet said:


> What happened to the "spinners" you had on it when you came to visit me?


I've Gotts my spinnuh's and i'll slaps dem back on when i visit yo Hood again so's i beez fittin in! :rybka: :brew:


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

catchysumfishy said:


> I've Gotts my spinnuh's and i'll slaps dem back on when i visit yo Hood again so's i beez fittin in! :rybka: :brew:


You aint fittin in till you get dem curb feelers too...I always like to play "Low Ri der" by War with the windows down in my F350 4wd in da hood when over at the shop in Pasa get down dena...LMAO!


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Looks sweet catchy, For others Ready lift took all things into consideration to keep the stock geometrics, even a carrier bearing spacer.


----------



## Palmetto (Jun 28, 2004)

I park right next to an '05 like yours w/ 315's everyday. Looks like all he has are the coil spacers on the front, but I have never talked to the driver. Truck looks good.


----------

